# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  كيف تتقن متناً مع شرحه ؟

## بحر القلم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*من خلال تجربتي (المتواضعة) وجدت أن لها مراحل:*

*أولاً: من ناحية المتن :*
*1- اختيار المتن المناسب ( يختاره الشيخ ) .*

*2- اختيار نسخة مشكولة ( وأنصح بالمتون التي جمعها الشيخ / عبد المحسن القاسم )*

*3- حفظ المتن كاملاً حفظاً متقناً قبل الشرح .*

*ثانياً: من ناحية الشرح ( ونأخذ مثلاً : ثلاثة الأصول) :*
*1- أخذ عدة شروح مكتوبة (والأفضل أن يكون الشرح محرراً لا مفرغاً ) بشرط: أن يكون الأول: مختصراً والثاني: متوسطاً والثالث: مطولاً نسبياً ( مثل/ شرح ابن باز – شرح ابن قاسم – شرح ابن عثيمين ) رحم الله الجميع .
*
*2- أخذ شرح صوتي للمتن وهو مهم في ضبط الألفاظ وتقسمه بحسب عدد الدروس كل يوم درس .*

*والآن :*
*1- تقرأ الشرح المختصر كاملاً (قراءة جرد) وتحدد المهم منه (حاول أن تكمله في أقصر مدة ممكنة ) .*

*2- تسمع الدرس الأول وتفرغ ما تحتاج منه في الشرح المطول.*

*3- تقرأ الشرح المتوسط (حسب المقطع الموجود في الدرس) وتحدد المهم منه .*

*4- تقرأ الشرح المطول  (حسب المقطع الموجود في الدرس) وتحدد المهم منه.*

*5- تضيف إلى الشرح المطول المهم والزائد من الشرح المختصر والمتوسط ثم تعيد قراءته حتى تفهمه فهماً جيداً.*

*6- تأخذ دفتر صغير وتضع فيه كل ما يحفظ من الشرح المطول و زوائده (مثل : التعاريف والتقاسيم والقواعد والضوابط ) ويتم حفظها حفظاً متقناً.*

*ثم تستمر بهذه الطريقة إلى أن تختم هذا المتن بشروحه .*
*وبهذا تستفيد بأنك حفظت المتن حفظاً متقناً وحفظت المهم من الشرح حفظاً متقناً وفهمت الشرح فهماً جيداً.*
*والله أعلم .*

----------


## بحر القلم

وهذا جدول للمنهجية في طلب العلم كنت قد وضعته سابقاً
تده ف هذا الرابط : http://majles.alukah.net/t114243/

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

جداً ممتاز وفقك الله

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *من خلال تجربتي (المتواضعة) وجدت أن لها مراحل:*
> 
> *أولاً: من ناحية المتن :*
> *1- اختيار المتن المناسب ( يختاره الشيخ ) .*
> 
> *2- اختيار نسخة مشكولة ( وأنصح بالمتون التي جمعها الشيخ / عبد المحسن القاسم )*
> 
> *3- حفظ المتن كاملاً حفظاً متقناً قبل الشرح .*
> ...


7- ثم تضع للمتن شرحا خاصا بك تجمع فيه كل ما سبق بدون تكرار بحيث تستطيع الرجوع إليه دائما للمراجعة، وتضيف إليه بعد ذلك ما شئت بحسب اتساع علمك ومعرفتك، ويكون هو عمدتك في شرحة على الناس، وعليه تكون الحواشي، والتخريجات وغير ذلك مما تثقل به هذا المتن وهذه الشروح حتى لا تضيع منك هباء منثورا...ومن يدري قد يأتي اليوم الذي تدفعه لأحد الناشرين ويكون هو أفضل الشروح..
ومعذرة على التطفل..
جزاكم اله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> [CENTER]
> *3- حفظ المتن كاملاً حفظاً متقناً قبل الشرح .*


جزاك الله خيراً على السعي في نشر العلم 
لكن من ذا الذي يستطيع حفظ شئ دون فهمه ؟؟ 
ما استعطت عن نفسي حفظ باب الظاءات في منظومة المقدمة لابن الجزري في التجويد إلا بعد ما فهمتها 
وكان ابن الجزري يقول فيها: 
والضاد باستطالة ومخرجِ ****** مَيِّز من الظاءِ وكلها تَجِي 
في الظعن ظل الظُهر عُظمُ الحِفظِ ***** أيقِظ وأنظر عَظم ظَهرِ اللفظِ 
ظاهِر لظى شواظ كظمٍ ظلما ******** اُغلُظ ظلامَ ظُفرٍ انتَظِر ظما 
أظفر ظناً كيف جا وعِظ سوى ******* عِضين ظَلَّ النحلِ زُخرفٍ أتى 
وظَلتَ ظَلتُم وبرومٍ ظَلوا ******** كالحجر ظلت شعرا نَظَلُ 
يَظللن محظوراً مع المحتظِرِ ********* وكنت فظاً وجميع النظر 

يا أخي 
كيف يحفظ هذا الكلام مَن لا يفهمه 
والله كنا استرحنا في الجامعة لو كان الحفظ قبل الفهم سهل

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

هذه مساهمتي في الموضوع أسأل الله أن تكون نافعة والمخاطب بها هو العاميّ  المحب لطلب العلم أو طالب العلم المبتدئ التائه الذي لا يعرف كيف يبدأ 

اضغط على ما يلي 

http://majles.alukah.net/t123218/

----------


## بحر القلم

بارك الله في الجميع
وبالنسبة للأخ عبدالله 
هذه نصيحة الشيخ أحمد الحازمي لي وقد جربتها وأفادتني كثيراً فأنت تتعب في البداية 
وأيضاً إذا انتهيت من المتن الأول (مثلاً ثلاثة الأصول) تبدأ مباشرة في الثاني (القواعد الأربع) وهكذا وأنت لم تنتهي من شرح المتن الأول وهكذا تسير في الحفظ

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وفقكم الله جميعاً لطلب العلم.

----------


## بحر القلم

للتذكير ولمن عندة زيادة فائدة

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> ولمن عندة زيادة فائدة


الموضوع الموجود في مشاركتي رقم 6 كان مجرد اجتهاد مني 
وهذه المنهجية من الشيخ عبد السلام برجس آل عبد الكريم رحمه الله 

http://majles.alukah.net/t128698/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد :

أعجبني جدا من أخينا عبدالله 
الإتيان بباب الظاءات ليدلل على صحة ما ذهب إليه وأنا أأيده فما استطعت حفظ هذا الباب إلا بالمذاكرة قبله 

وعامة أنا من النوعية التي لا تحفظ حتى تفهم فإن فهمت حفظت وإلم أفهم لم أحفظ هذا شأني أبدا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد :

تتميما للمشاركة الرابعة

أعجبني من أحد إخواني من طلبة العلم الثقال 
أنه إذا أراد أن يذاكر متنا  طبعه طبعة خاصة .
وهي جعل المتن مثلا الأصول الثلاثة 
يجعل المتن في جهة وظهر الورقة أبيض ليس مطبوعا فيه 
ويصغر الطبعة نسبيا  حتى تكون الحاشية كبيرة  تتسع  للتعليق عليها 
وظهر الورقة فارغ ليضع سبع شروح مثلا  أو حسبما ينسق هو  فتجد متن الأصول الثلاثة بهذه الطريقة يتحمل  عشرة شروح تقريبا  
وهو يختار الفوائد من كل شرح  ويضعها بلون مختلف عن الشرح الآخر وهذا ما اعتمدته في مذاكرتي إن كنت مذاكرا

والأهم أن تجعل متنا معتمدا لك هو قوي تختصره وتتقنه فيكون العمدة لك ثم تضع ما شئت من الفوائد من الشروح الأخرى  
بهذا يكون عندك مجلد ضخم على الأصول الثلاثة هو العمدة الأم لك  وإذا أتقنت الأصول الثلاثة إتقانا تاما بالشروح والحواشي تكون أتممت كثيرا جدا من علم التوحيد والعقيدة  ومعك أصل هذا العلم كله لا تخرج مسألة عنه إلا ما ندر 
والله أعلم 
والسلام

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## عبداللطيف القحطاني

*عن تجربتي أتكلم :*

*أُفضِّل  أن أقرأ المقطع الذي أريد دراسته من المتن عند الشيخ مجردأ بدون شرح قبل أن أسمع الشيخ*

*ثم أقرأ شرح المقطع من عدة كتب وأجمع الفوائد*

*ثم أحضر عند الشيخ فأسمع منه الشرح أو من الشريط ، فإذا كنت قد فهمت شيئاً خطأ أثناء قراءتي للشروح المطبوعة فإني أصححه مما أسمعه من شيخي .*

*وهكذا حتى ينتهي المتن .*

*وبهذا أحصل على عدة فوائد :*

*أولاً : تثبت المعلومات لدي بتكرار قراءتها من الشروح وسماعها من الشيخ*

*ثانياً : إن كان فهمي خاطأً لشيء من الشرح الأول فإن قراءتي في الكتاب الثاني والثالث تصححه ، وإن كان فمهي للشروح كلها خاطئ أيضاً ( وهذا نارد ) فإن سماعي من الشيخ يصححه*

*ثالثاً : إذا قرأت الشرح الثاني فوجدت فيه فائدة زائدة جمعتها مع فوائد الشرح الأول ، وإذا قرأت في الشرح الثالث فوجدت فيه فائدة زائدة أيضا جمعتها مع الكتابين الأولين ، وبهذا أحصل على عدة فوائد لمقطع واحد في وقت واحد أيضاً دون أن أتشتت .*

*رابعاً : هذا يجعلني أنتهي من المتن في وقتٍ وجيز مع إتقان المتن بشروحه .*

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

قول حضرتك " وبهذا أحصل على عدة فوائد " لم يرد فيه بيان علة اختيار حضرتك لسبق قراءة المقطع من المتن قبل سماع الشرح عليه

----------


## عبداللطيف القحطاني

> قول حضرتك " وبهذا أحصل على عدة فوائد " لم يرد فيه بيان علة اختيار حضرتك لسبق قراءة المقطع من المتن قبل سماع الشرح عليه


*العلة بارك الله فيك هي أني أجعل قراءتي قبل الدرس بمثابة التحضير ، ولا يخفى أن التحضير للدرس وفهمه قبل الاستماع أدعى للفهم وثبات المعلومة من السماع دون تحضير سابق .*

----------

